# Cancel UPC- Still get tv through a clothes hanger?



## nbc (1 Feb 2011)

Hi,
I have moved to the uk for 2011 but return home 1 weekend a month. I have a upc contract for internet and tv. its handy to have when I'm home but can't afford it. I was thinking of cancelling just the tv bit but if I cancelled it all will I still be able to view irish channels through rabbit ears? I'm pretty ignorant on these things but is there any other option for accessing free tv?
Cheers
nbc


----------



## runner (1 Feb 2011)

Depends where you are located. Dublin generally is fine.
If you post your location someone should be able to advise.


----------



## nbc (1 Feb 2011)

*,*

Thanks ,

Lucan. What free to air options are available apart from rabbit ears?

nbc


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Feb 2011)

You can now get the 5 Irish channels for free . Alternatively, buy a Saorview-compatible TV and use a secondhand Digibox and satellite dish (they can be had pretty cheaply) to get the UK Freesat channels.

Bear in mind that UPC will charge you €8/month "standalone charge" if you cancel your TV subscription, and also charge you a downgrade fee. 
To be honest, if you're out of your minimum contract with UPC, and only going to be home one weekend a month for the next year, I'd be inclined to cancel the lot. You'll probably get a much better package in 12 months' time, as a "new" customer, and in the meantime could you not get by with your mobile phone, rabbits ears, UK Freesat, the odd DVD and a bit of PAYG mobile internet?


----------



## TarfHead (2 Feb 2011)

Am I right in thinking that the 'rabbits ears' will be history by the end of 2012 when RTE are, under EU legislation, required to switch off their analog transmission ?


----------



## AlbacoreA (2 Feb 2011)

nbc said:


> Thanks ,
> 
> Lucan. What free to air options are available apart from rabbit ears?
> 
> nbc



Freesat(UK channels with a satellite dish and set top box. 
Saorview (DTT)  digital Irish channels, TV with a regular Ariel, but you need a compatible TV with a MPEG4


----------



## hansov (2 Feb 2011)

nbc said:


> Hi,
> I was thinking of cancelling just the tv bit


 
I didn't know that upc gave the option of broadband only.


----------



## SparkRite (2 Feb 2011)

TarfHead said:


> Am I right in thinking that the 'rabbits ears' will be history by the end of 2012 when RTE are, under EU legislation, required to switch off their analog transmission ?



Absolutely not! Rabbits ears can be used to pick up the digital signal just in the same way they did the analogue one.


----------



## horusd (2 Feb 2011)

I have a sky dish out of contract so I can get the freeview channels.  Bought the rabbits ears, (fancy one with own pwr), I live in Central Dublin about 5 miles from Montrose transmitter -the reception is terrible uisng the ears. I've kept the SKY FTB until I hear RTE etc go digital.  Just tried that internet link posted by Dr Moriarty, very good. Might consider giviing SKY the boot now that's available.


----------



## AlbacoreA (2 Feb 2011)

SparkRite said:


> Absolutely not! Rabbits ears can be used to pick up the digital signal just in the same way they did the analogue one.



Only if the TV has the right tuner. I think you should stress that.


----------



## hansov (2 Feb 2011)

horusd said:


> I've kept the SKY FTB until I hear RTE etc



I have crystal clear digital reception of RTE1, RTE2, TV3 and TG4 in Lucan.


----------



## test123 (4 Feb 2011)

I got rid of UPC digital and kept the broadband service and I still get the analog channels on my tv, 10 or more channels


----------



## pudds (4 Feb 2011)

DrMoriarty said:


> You can now get the 5 Irish channels for free .



Saw that a while ago but never bothered checking it out as I only have mobile BB but its fantastic very steady and no buffering. 


ne1 know if running it for say an hour how much mb's it would use.


----------

